# Important question about crossing the border with white powder



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2012)

I'm going down to the US in a little while and I want to bring my protein powder and creatine.  Problem is (see below) the creatine obviously looks like a big ol'tub of cocaine.

Will the customs guys give me a complimentary strip search, poke my bum and make my flight wait for me (or miss the flight all together)?

Are guys bringing work out supplements across the border pretty common or is it something best not attempted?  Last time I traveled was in 2009 and they were still taking toothpaste and deodorant away from people.  Could they just test the stuff on the spot if it's an issue? Will they confiscate it?

I have the receipt for the protein powder but not for this stuff since it's been opened a while.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Feb 2012)

Why don't you just buy more when you get down there and avoid the whole bum poke?


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Why don't you just buy more when you get down there and avoid the whole bum poke?



I'm not sure I'll have the option to pick the stuff up.


----------



## Container (27 Feb 2012)

I fly with suspicious looking supplements all the time- if its in your checked baggage it shouldnt be an issue. Knowing what I know about what happens behind the scenes I wouldnt suspect it will cause you any problems.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Feb 2012)

Bringing Canadian supplements are fine. Just not ephedrine. ie EC Stack. Just bring the other stuff with your check in bags. Not your carry ons.

Bringing American supplements over to Canada, can, but ususally not cause a problem. But beware before buying Amercain supplements. ie HGH, or some fat burners, testerone boosters. Protein powder and creatine are always good to go. 

Regards,
TN


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> I fly with suspicious looking supplements all the time- if its in your checked baggage it shouldnt be an issue. Knowing what I know about what happens behind the scenes I wouldnt suspect it will cause you any problems.



You just helped freedom brother, thanks 

But if I show up at your door all teary eyed with a broken look on my face you'll know why.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Bringing Canadian supplements are fine. Just not ephedrine. ie EC Stack. Just bring the other stuff with your check in bags. Not your carry ons.
> 
> Bringing American supplements over to Canada, can, but ususally not cause a problem. But beware before buying Amercain supplements. ie HGH, or some fat burners, testerone boosters.
> 
> ...



Gotchya, if I buy anything down there I'll make sure to eat it all before getting on the plane....then try sitting still...


----------



## bcbarman (9 Mar 2012)

Customs see white powder all the time.  Coke looks very distinctive, and a big tub of it would be so rare the drug smugglers would not even think to try something that blatant.  

Declare the stuff at the line, make it nice and obvious in your bag, and for god sake, no matter how you may take the stuff, do not strap baggies to your legs with duct tape, it just looks nasty (and your bum will most certainly be poked)

Cheers


----------



## alocin (9 Mar 2012)




----------



## GAP (9 Mar 2012)

That'll do it.....why wouldn't they believe you....


----------



## bcbarman (9 Mar 2012)

I don't buy it, I'd test it anyway.....

Now if it was written in spanish,  well  :-X might turn into


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

Always remember the golden rule:

Never piss off someone who has the power to make your shitty day that much shittier.

If they ask any questions about it (which probably won't happen) give straightforward honest answers.

If you have nothing to hide, no need to worry.


(but you may want to carry a tube of KY in case they do decide to do a probe. It's the polite thing to do)


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2012)

Still a virgin!


----------

